# Fuente 13,8V - Caida de tension grande, trafo pequeño? otra causa?



## mataquintos (Nov 23, 2010)

Hola, he construido una fuente estabilizada que debe dar alrededor de 13,8V es para alimentar un equipo de radio.
El esquema es este:






El enlace a la pagina es este:
http://users.belgacom.net/hamradio/schemas/12-20amps%20power%20supply_on6mu.htm#20-30amp

Se debe usar un trafo que de en el secundario 15Vac y 20A, el diseñador dice que solo caera 0,35V desde los 13,8V a maxima carga, lo cual parece bastante bueno.

Como tenia un trafo toroidal de 250VA 15V-15V use ese, conectando los dos secundarios en paralelo, suponiendo que al menos podria sacarle 15A o asi. El voltaje antes de regulacion es de los 21Vcc que predice la teoria.

Con una carga de 4,11A la caida es de 0,45V pero con una carga de unos 8A la caida es de casi dos voltios.
Me gustaria que me dierais vuestra opinion de si creeis que la fuente esta bien construida pero el transformador es pequeño. Quiza el 7812 se ha frito por alguna causa? Me da la impresion de que la caida es excesiva


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2010)

mataquintos dijo:


> .....Con una carga de 4,11A la caida es de 0,45V pero con una carga de unos 8A la caida es de casi dos voltios.
> Me gustaria que me dierais vuestra opinion de si creeis que la fuente esta bien construida pero el transformador es pequeño. Quiza el 7812 se ha frito por alguna causa? Me da la impresion de que la caida es excesiva


La caída que mencionas, ¿ Donde la estas midiendo ?, a la salida o sobre el capacitor de filtro.


----------



## mataquintos (Nov 23, 2010)

Hola fogonazo. Con 4,11A tengo 13,55 a la salida y 18,1 en capacitor de filtro, despues de haber regulado la fuente con el potenciometro P1 a 14V sin carga en la salida. Voy a medir otras caidas con mas carga. Gracias por la atencion

Con 8A de carga cae a 12,60V en la salida y a 16,90 en el capacitor de filtro


----------



## Estampida (Nov 23, 2010)

La regulacion de las fuentes lineales tienen esas medidas, si te contentas con el 68% de eficiencia, o sobredimencionas tu transformador. Si es para una estacion de radio esta muy pequeño el transformador si es para un autoradio esta mas que bien. Otra solución es pasarte a las fuentes SMPS.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2010)

El transformador estaría bien .

Llevá la conección de *D3 , D4 , C9 , C10* con un cable aparte hasta la salida propiamente dicha  Así compensas la caida de tensión en los conductores.

O sea que a la radio le llegarán dos cables positivos , uno grueso de suministro de corriente y el otro delgado de medición.

Ojo , asegurate la unión de esos cables en la radio , ya que si se separan se dispara la fuente a su máximo.

Saludos !


----------



## mataquintos (Nov 23, 2010)

Gracias por las respuestas. Estampida, eso es lo que estaba leyendo que el rendimiento es bajo pero... me esperaba menos caida. Mas o menos, quieres decir que he de conformarme con sacar 8A "utiles" (a 12,60V) de un trafo de 15A? Al menso esperaba que el circuito "regulase" mas, o sea, que si lo ajusto a 14 y si tiene 21 antes de regular, lo aguantase mas. DOSMETROS, voy a usar cable de 2,5mm2 para la linea hasta la radio, para un metro eso caera 0,1 mas o menos no creo que valga la pena hacer la linea sensora externa, de todas maneras es una buena idea... si la fuente aguantase mas el voltaje  valdria la pena y lo haria.

Finalmente una idea que tengo, si necesitara mas potencia, como todos los componentes aguantan mas amperaje, habia pensado comprar otro trafo identico y ponerlo en paralelo? Es una idea que se me ocurre para ampliar la fuente con menos coste.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 23, 2010)

Una pregunta: respetaste todos los valores de los componentes de la fuente?
Está armado en una plaqueta de prototipos o usaste un circuito impreso o solo está cableada?
Para el IC1, qué tipo de encapsulado usaste (TO220)?


----------



## Estampida (Nov 23, 2010)

Solo tengo referencias de que el circuito a pesar de que funciona su regulacion es muy deficiente,los mejores son los que tienen como regulador al LM723, lastima que nunca pude sacarle una ingenieria inversa (se lo llevaban a penas era reparado). Solo cambia de regulador, así obtendras una mejores resultados.


----------



## mataquintos (Nov 23, 2010)

Esta montado en un placa de prueba con isletas, esta soldado todo con bastante cuidado, por supuesto puede haber habido algun error. De todas maneras voy a probar un 7812 nuevo por si acaso. Ya comentare el resultado.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 23, 2010)

No se si alguien leyo el tema Resistencia interna de una fuente.... podes fijarte a plena carga cuanto cae en cualquiera de las R de emisor? lade 0,1Ω
En esta configuración debiera tener una resistencia interna baja ya que los transistores estan en paralelo

una mejora sin tener que cambiar radilcalmente la fuente es sustituir el 7812 por un LM317 poniendo e la R de 240 a la salida de la fuente y el resto de acuerdo al conecionado del LM317


----------



## armandolopezmx (Nov 24, 2010)

yo tengo un diagrama de las fuentes astron modelo rs35a.  muy sencillo de armar y muy eficiente.
a plena carga de 30 amperes. solamente baja de  13.8v a 13.2 volts.  
voy a buscarlo lo escaneo y lo subo...


----------



## mataquintos (Nov 24, 2010)

Hola. He cambiado el 7812 y va igual asi que no esta fallado. La caida en las R5 de los emisores de los 2N3055 es de 0,2V cada una. Las R2 y R3 a mi entender son un filtro junto con C3, y ajustan el rango digamos del 7812 al modificar el voltaje de entrada. He puenteado R2 y R3 y ahora regula mejor! Con 8A solo cae 1V.  Asi que asi se va a quedar. Igual en el futuro le cambio el regulador por el LM317 como dice pandacba. Y si encontrase un trafo identico del mismo fabricante pondria otro en paralelo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 24, 2010)

Podes medir qué caída de tensión hay en las resistencias de las bases (R4`)?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2010)

R2 y R3 ¿ De que valor son ?
¿ Cuanto cae la tensión en la unión de R3 con D2 ? Vacío/carga.


----------



## mataquintos (Nov 24, 2010)

Las resistencias R4 en vacio no llegan a dar CDT, con 8A dan 20mV. La cdt en la union de R3 con D2 sin carga son 0,20V y con carga 1,50V(obviamente esto es sin el puente nuevo).


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 24, 2010)

A mi entender el problema está en esto: 





> Con 8A de carga cae a 12,60V en la salida y a 16,90 en el capacitor de filtro


La tensión en el capacitor de filtro cae mucho. Entre la caída de tensión BE de los transistores de salida (que al menos debe ser de 0.7 volts) más los 0.2 volts de las resistencias del emisor, ya casi tenemos 1 volt.
Con lo cual, la tensión de la base para una salida de 14 volts debería rondar los 15 volts. Ahora el 7812 necesita al menos 2.5 volts extra para regular correctamente la tensión, y tal como está el circuito, recibe 16.9 y tiene que entregar 15. Está fuera de rango.
El capacitor de filtro principal, qué valor le pusiste (en el esquema aparece como de 22000 uF)?
El puente de diodos de cuántos amperes es?
A 8 amperes de consumo, cuanta tensión AC entrega el trafo?


----------



## mataquintos (Nov 24, 2010)

Fogonazo, R2 y R3 son de 10 y 6,8Ohm . El trafo saca asi como 14,50 en alterna  (mi tester de alterna es antiguo y no da mucha resolucion) y el capacitor de filtro le he puesto 18800
 Tal como lo ha explicado blacktiger se entiende perfectamente... definitivamente un trafo mas grande seria necesario para llegar a mas amperaje manteniendose cerca de 13,8... el tema es que con R2 y R3 puenteadas puede que de 10A manteniendose en unos 13V(tengo que tomar prestadas mas lamparas halogenas de mi casa para probarlo, igual mañana lo hago). Para mi proyecto actual es bastante, si alguna vez necesito mas potencia me planteare ampliarla.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 24, 2010)

Te doy una sugerencia: conseguí un trafo de 12 (o más) volts, 0.5 amperes, rectificá y filtrá, y con eso alimentá el 7812. No quisiera decirlo, pero lo digo, me juego a que mejora mucho la regulación 

PD: es probable que solo sea necesario un trafo de 100 mA ya qué por la caída de tensión de las R´s de base es de 20 mV, el consumo estaría en 80 mA para 8 amperes.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 24, 2010)

La causa de la caida, es la configuración adoptada, ya que "anda" solo para baja corriente.
De echo no es la aplicación propuesta por el fabricante.

Para que funcione hay que hacer como esa en las hojas de datos.
Debe utilizarse transistores PNP y no NPN alli esta el error...
En la aplicación propuesta la salida del regulador no tiene contacto directo con la salida, y si bien es un seguidor emisivo para altas corrientes no se comporta como nosotros deseariamos a pesr de los transistores en paralelo, ya que sa config funciona bien por debajo de los 2A

En la configuración propuesta por e fabricante, el regulador se encarga de estabilizar la tensión y el TR o los TR's se encargan de la corriente sin intervenir en la regulación de tensión...


Adjunto un equema

En el segudo esquema esta el esquema de base (debido que modernamente los datasheets no son tan completos como solian. Esto es para productos que llevan muchos años en el mercdo y fabricados por muchos)


Antes que digan que necesita 13.8V se procede como también indica el fabricante, una R entre el terminal 2 y masa calculada parq que caigan 1.8V(mejor RFija + R variable) o un zener de 1V8 intercalado entre el terminal 2 y masa (anodo a masa)


----------



## mataquintos (Nov 25, 2010)

Ya veo, estos transistores no son los mas adecuados. Pero si los he de cambiar, entonces es empezar la fuente de 0, aunque el coste fuera pequeño de los componentes nuevos, hay que adaptar los disipadores por ejemplo, taladrarlos, cambiar la disposición en la caja...
Tengo aqui un LM317 y le he puesto un pot de 5KOhm la resistencia de 240 y un par de diodos de proteccion como en este esquema de aplicacion. Por desgracia lo he probado y la caida de tension en la salida es casi identica al 7812, como predecia la grafica de "dropout voltage" vs carga... sobre 2V. Igual habria algun regulador de bajo dropout para intentar sacarle lo maximo a esta fuente?


----------



## pandacba (Nov 25, 2010)

Vamos por parte, los transistores que vos utilizaste son de cápsula metálica, TO3, podes utillizar culquier PnP, como por ejemplo el MJ15016() o el TIP2955 que es compatible con la cápsula TO3 metálica, pasas por la misma perforación las patas que tenes que doblar(podes cortar la del medio) le pones un trozito de termo contraible a cada pin o un espagueti(para evitar que tonquen el dispador) o las conectar por el otro lado...

podes utilizar el 7812 y lo haces tal cual el esquema que te puse, te va a funcionar muy bien, si quieres prueba con el 317 poniendolo en el mismo lugar del dibujo entrada con le entrada y salida con la salid, el terminal de ajuste a la union de la R de 240 y el preset de 5k, en cualquiera de las dos formas te va a funcionar....

Me acorde un poco tarde porque yo habi echo como la que tienes, pero luego recorde que solo eran para bajas corrientes, ya que para mas sucede lo que te ha pasado a ti....
Cualquier duda consulta,
Cuando hagas tu primera prueba con una carga que te consuma 1A fijate que en la R que esta entre la salida del puente y la entrada del regulador tengas una caida de tensión entre 0.66v y 0.7V lo cual te indicara que los TR estan conduciendo ya que esa caida la produce la corriente que consume el regulador
Cualquier cosa tienes las formulas en el 2do esquema

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 25, 2010)

Si te animás a probar, este diseño (que aclaro que no armé) lo hice hace tiempo y lo adapté para que puedas probar aprovechando casi todo lo que tenés.
La idea es quitar el 7812 y en su lugar hacer un regulador de baja caída.
Respeté la disposición de salida original y solo modifiqué la parte de la regulación.
Q1, Q3 y U1 serían los componentes que reemplazarían al 7812 (más algunas resistencias).
Un detalle, tanto lo que te propongo como el original, no tienen protección contra sobre-tensión la cual sería bueno implementar, y la protección contra cortos, está basada solo en el fusible.
También y sin modificar nada, en lugar del 7812, podes probar con el LM2940CT-12 que es un regulador igual al 7812 pero de baja caída.
Y también, dejando todo tal cual está, no dejes de hacer la prueba de aumentar el voltaje del 7812 aunque no lo hagas con una fuente completa extra, hacelo al menos poniendo un par de pilas para aumentar la tensión 3 volts por lo menos.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 25, 2010)

Aunque coloque el LM2940CT-12, el proble seguira, ya que no es un problema del regulador si no de la forma que esta echo el circuito, la salida del regulador no esta encontacto con la salida de la fuente si hay variaciones ni se entera, por eso los fabricantes porponesn el circuito que le pase y que ademas *tiene protección contra cortos *ya que si deja de circualr corriente por el regulador, los transistores no conducen.... 

Esa configuración se utiliza en fueente de ese tipo normalmente utilizadas en trasmisores y funciona joya!!!


----------



## mataquintos (Nov 25, 2010)

Hola gracias por las sugerencias, son todas muy interesantes, la semana que viene ire a por componentes para hacer modificaciones ya comentare los resultados.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 25, 2010)

pandacba: efectivamente, la salida del regulador, no está en contacto con la salida del 7812, sin embargo el autor de esa fuente se encargó de realimentar la salida con el 7812 a través de su conexión al GND.
Como es un regulador fijo, él lo único que "quiere" es que la tensión entre GND y salida sean 12 volts. Por eso, el autor, lo que hace es dejar el GND "flotante" y realimentado por la tensión de salida. La regulación es efectiva, no es como yo lo haría, pero funciona.
Si yo no le pifié al análisis que expuse antes de porqué no llega a regular (que por supuesto le puedo haber errado), con el LM2940CT-12 debería mejorar bastante la regulación, pero como dije unos posts más atrás, para éste diseño, y por el problema de la caída de tensión en el filtro principal, y para no invertir mucho, sería bueno probar aumentar la tensión de alimentación del 7812 aunque sólo sean unos pocos volts.


----------



## mataquintos (Dic 22, 2010)

YA ESTA. Ya tengo una fuente que funciona aceptablemente bien. Con una carga de 12A el voltaje solo cae 0,35V, para un trafo de 250VA me parece que esta bastante bien, o al menos entra dentro del objetivo de esta fuente.

Probe el LM2940CT-12 en lugar del 7812 pero no iba bien, el voltaje seguia una curva extraña con la carga(bajaba y volvia a subir luego), aunque le puse los condensadores que decia en el datasheet.

Asi que busque un diseño que usara los 2N3055 para aprovecharlos y encontre este: http://ludens.cl/Electron/Ps20/Ps20.html







El razonamiento que hace de la fuente(esta en ingles), es muy interesante.

La he construido tal como el esquema, solo le he añadido una resistencia en paralelo de 2K2R a la salida porque subia el voltaje sin carga, y va perfecta.

Muy recomendable y sencilla de construir.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Dic 23, 2010)

Esta bueno en cuanto no tuviste que gastar de nuevo en trnasistores, el funcionamiento es bien simple, una referencia y la salida aplicada via diivisor al AO que actua como comparador, pero en lugar de regular la parte positiva te regula la masa digamos, estas fuentes son pocos comunes comunes y confunde a la mayoria acostumbrados a regular la parte positiva y no la negativa, me recuerda un TV ByN Philips que utiilzaba un fuente asi, regulando la parte negativa con trnasitores NPN, lo técnicos maldecian a Philps por que no la podian hacer funcionar


----------



## ariel 37 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hola que tal gente !!! veo que este tema hace mucho que no se toca, pero antes de crear otro tema pruebo suerte aca .Estoy queriendo armar una fuente , 13,8v 30 a , ya eh leído varios post en el foro y creo que el que mejor se adapta a mis necesidades y conocimiento es el de este tema post #26 de mataquintos . La pregunta en cuestion es como se conecta el lm 336z5 , lo compre por que en la explicacion del link que figura en el mismo post26 dice que NO se reemplace por un zener de 5v y pensando que iba a encotrar informacion facil de como conectarlo en google ,pero no la encontré , me confunde el adj a donde lo conecto? si alguno me puede explicar les estaré agradecido.
Y otra cosa que leí en el mismo link y me gustaria si me lo confirman o tal vez entendi mal yo (es que la pagina la traduje con el traductor de google ja ja )y es que el circuito regula la corriente de salida en unos 6A (calculo que por transistor de salida ) ya que la fuente que se describe es de 20A .Me gustaria saber que efecto hace cuando sensa que hay 6A? 
Desde ya muchas gracias . Saludos !!!


----------



## mataquintos (Jul 29, 2015)

Hola. Esta fuente funciono muy bien un tiempo hasta que debido a que
el chasis era muy precario acabo soltandose algunos terminales. Como
era para alimentar radios que son bastante mas valiosas que la propia
fuente acabe comprandome una fuente conmutada china de 25/28A y el
hermoso trafo toroidal de 250VA ha vuelto a la caja de piezas para otro proyecto.
Te la recomiendo mucho esta fuente proque era sencilla de construir.
Con el citado trafo iba perfecta a 12A y en el diseño el autor dice que la fuente
es para mas de 20A. Con el trafo adecuado me figuro que seria una excelente
y eficiente fuente lineal para una radio de 100W sin mucha caida de voltaje.

Ahora he conseguido un trafo bastante mas grande de un UPS (aunque quiza la salida de voltaje sea excesiva, era para una bateria de 18V). Tendre que revisar todas las
conexiones que lleva a ver si seria usable.

Pero si vuelvo a hacer otra fuente usaria este diseño que tan buen resultado daba.

6A es el fusible de entrada de corriente AC si el voltaje de tu red (y tu trafo) es de 110V AC.
Si son 220 AC usa uno de 3A.

El lm 336z5 pues lo montas dejando el terminal 1 (de los 3 que tiene) de regulacion sin conectar. De esta manera simplemente intentara funcionar a 5V exactos.

Mi consejo es que lo mas importante es la correcta ejecucion mecanica mas que otra cosa,
una buena caja, un buen chasis, conexiones de alambre grueso, soldaduras esmeradas,
disipadores generosos con pasta de silicona... si le pones ventilacion forzada con el trafo adecuado y los disipadores estan bien montados, seguramente podria dar 30A siempre que este todo correcto. Yo no cambiaria ningun componente electronico.

*Edit:*

PD: Ahora que he revisado el circuito, para llegar a 30A deberias aumentar la resistencia en R6.
 No se, prueba 1K2. Pero siempre que los disipadores y el ventilador puedan con ello.
 De todas maneras si quieres alimentar una emisora de 100W, 25A son mas que suficientes. Y si es algo asi como 200W o mas, serian muchisimos mas... necesitarias una fuente de 45A al menos, decididamente este diseño no llega ahi.

 Suerte!

*[Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos]*


----------



## ariel 37 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hola ,muchas gracias por tu respuesta mataquintos !!! despues de leer cantidad de post sobre fuentes dentro del foro al fin creo que di con la correcta ,hay cantidad de fuentes "magicas" dando vueltas ja ja , pero ninguna pasa de 3A , 5A como mucho ,y como yo soy muy basico en esto ja ja necesitaba algo asi.
Entonces la pata 1 del lm queda al aire ,OK.
Pensaba agregarle 2 - 2n3055 mas para llegar a unos 25A reales un poco mas liviano, pero vos decis que aumentando R6 deberia llegar a 30A ??? 
El trafo lo estoy haciendo ,lo calcule para 30A, y la construccion del chasis supongo la haré a lo bestia ya que donde yo trabajo todo es a lo bestia ja ja .
Me gustaria dejar un link donde explican muy bien sobre fuentes y reguladores de estas dimensiones ,ya que me pase muchos dias buscando y para la gente que necesita trabajar con "potencia" les puede ser muy util :http://www.qsl.net/lu9dpd/Homebrew/Fuentes/Fuentes.htm 
Espero les sirva .   
                           Saludos !!!


----------



## opamp (Jul 29, 2015)

Hola Ariel, yo le agregaría los 2 Transistores , el puente de 35A es muy chico, mínimo uno de 60A o 80A,prefiero emplear trafo con toma central y emplear dos diodos de 60 a 70A tipo DO-5, (tipo perno).
Tienes que aumentar los "condes" de 60mF a 80mF o algo más, fíjate que indica de 25V, es muy poco, si la red te sube solo 5% tienes, 18Vac X 1.41 X 1.05 - 1.5Vd: 25.15Vpico, están al límite, mejor a 35Vdc o algo más.


----------



## ariel 37 (Jul 29, 2015)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta opamp , si había considerado lo del puente y lo de los capacitores ,de hecho los compre de 35v y el puente de 50A , en cuanto pruebe todo les cuento , gracias .Saludos!!!


----------



## mataquintos (Jul 30, 2015)

Me parece muy bien que le agregues 2 transistores de potencia mas. Simplemente es  montarlos correctamente en sus disipadores, como ventaja, en esta fuente, se pueden poner a tierra el metal de los transistores(las "alas del sombrero", que son el colector del transistor), con lo que ahorras tener que ponerles laminas aislantes etc. Solo has de atornillarlos al disipador con un poco de pasta de silicona y que los agujeros para los terminales base y emisor estén bien centrados, la conducción de calor sera excelente.


----------



## ariel 37 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hola ,hoy arme solo la placa reguladora, para probarla y funciona bien pero me surgio una duda el lm741 tal como esta en el esquema se alimenta de la tension de entrada ,osea sin regular , por lo que puedo estar muy cerca de la tension de alimentacion que soporta este integrado, en mi caso que tengo el lm741c son 18V , no es peligroso esto? tendre que bajar esta tension?


----------



## opamp (Jul 30, 2015)

Todo el VDC está cayendo entre +V y -V  : +/- 18V max, no lo recomienda el fabricante , pero en varias aplicaciones el 741 funciona también con fuente simple, 18+18=36VMax "teóricamente". No iría a más de 30VDC.


----------

